# Pompano at the destin jetties



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

A good morning at the destin jetties. The bit started about 8:15 and went good for about 30 mins. Man what a good time...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to hear you got into em'! Its the right time for sure! 

Nice pic too!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job, whadda use for bait.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I was on the beach just east of the east jetty Friday evening and Saturday morning. Lot's of Catfish. Caught one pomp right at sunset Friday. Another Pomp and a couple of Blues on Saturday early. Fished again Saturday afternoon without any luck. Man, are the cats always this bad at the jetties?
Enough Fish for dinner Saturday night. Broiled the Pomps and made fish patties with the Blues.
joe


----------

